# BEAUTIFUL SUCCULENT



## bigred (Nov 11, 2012)

We were out shopping around and I came across this beautiful strange succulent. When I asked the price he said $ 4.00 couldn't pass it up.


----------



## wellington (Nov 11, 2012)

That's a great price. Lucky you


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 11, 2012)

That is a type of mammillaria. A cactus, not a succulent.


----------



## bigred (Nov 11, 2012)

emysemys said:


> That is a type of mammillaria. A cactus, not a succulent.



I thought the same thing but they said it was a succulent and I wrote the name down but now I cant find it. When I find it I will post the name that they said it was. Either way I had to get it for 4 dollars


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Nov 11, 2012)

It looks like a type of hens and chicks.


----------



## ascott (Nov 11, 2012)

ewwww...kinda cool and freaky at the same time....like a bunch of warts atop other warts....lol...cool.


----------



## Julius25 (Nov 11, 2012)

Cool plant very original.
Looks like an echeveria with hair


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Nov 12, 2012)

How about, Sempervivum Arachnoideum,


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 12, 2012)

ascott said:


> ewwww...kinda cool and freaky at the same time....like a bunch of warts atop other warts....lol...cool.



 Thanks for the giggle!


----------



## bigred (Nov 12, 2012)

ascott said:


> ewwww...kinda cool and freaky at the same time....like a bunch of warts atop other warts....lol...cool.



HaHaHa I Had to get it, When it gets bigger I will split it up and have several wart plants


----------

